# ANSI probs w/ BitchX in Terminal



## ropers (Sep 15, 2002)

Hi,
I recently installed BitchX via Fink.
Now every time I open BitchX, the ANSI coloured character graphics aren't displayed right.

If I compare this to DOS, it's as if I didn't have an ANSI driver installed.
It's basically all over the place.


Any ideas?

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks,

rop


----------



## GrBear (Sep 15, 2002)

The font doesn't support ANSI graphics.

Use GLterm instead - plus it's faster.


----------



## ropers (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GrBear _
> *The font doesn't support ANSI graphics.
> 
> Use GLterm instead - plus it's faster. *



Many thanks, I would however be even happier it I could get it to work in Terminal as well - 

does anyone know a font that supports ANSI graphics?

Thanks all,

rop


----------



## exu (Sep 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ropers _
> *
> 
> Many thanks, I would however be even happier it I could get it to work in Terminal as well -
> ...



I run BitchX in terminal just fine. You may want to dl the ncurses package from macosx.forked.net. I used fink to install BitchX as well.

u can see a screenshot of BithX running in terminal right here.

http://b1urb.topcities.com/screendump.jpg


running 10.2.1


----------



## exu (Sep 20, 2002)

you might also try the BithX.pkg they have at macosx.forked.net.

i have used that in the past with good result.


----------

